# tirare a indovinare



## betulina

Hola a todos,

Entiendo que "tirare a indovinare" es algo así como "intentar adivinar", por lo que he encontrado, pero me lo tengo en un contexto que no lo entiendo:

Un chico se ha discutido con otro, a quien no conoce, en un cine y el otro se le ha tirado encima. El amigo del chico los ha separado y se ha llevado a su amigo a fuera. Entonces le dice (pongo el trozo del libro):

_"Sei un vero cretino", mi sgridò, dopo che, in gran furia, avemmo recuperato le biciclette lasciate in deposito al posteggio. "E adesso _scià_, gamba, pregando il tuo Dio che quella carogna là abbia soltanto tirato a indovinare."

_¿Qué sentido puede tener? A mí me cuesta ver alguno... 

Gracias por cualquier idea.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Hola!
Según yo, deberías poner más texto, porque así efectivamente no se vee el sentido.
Mi ipótesis es que quizás los dos chicos discutían porque uno se había equivocado de persona y "aveva tirato ad indovinare" que el otro chico que pasaba fuera uno con que había "tenido problemas".
A mi tampoco me gusta mucho esta explicación, pero podría ser un inicio.
Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que deberías indicar el motivo de la discución porque parece que se haga referencia a eso.
Da la impreción que el tercer muchacho ha dicho algo que comprometía al protagonista, y su amigo le esté diciendo que ruegue porque lo haya hecho sin conocimiento de causa. Da la impresión que le esté metiendo prisa para  que vaya a algún lugar a comprobar algo.

"Tirare a indovinare" tiene un significado parecido a "Probar a ver si se acierta" cuando se dice algo o se contesta aleatoriamente. Por ejemplo en un test con respuesta multiple


----------



## femmejolie

betulina said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Entiendo que "tirare a indovinare" es algo así como "intentar adivinar", por lo que he encontrado, pero (me) lo tengo en un contexto que no lo entiendo:
> 
> Un chico (se) ha discutido con otro, a quien no conoce, en un cine y el otro se le ha tirado encima. El amigo del chico los ha separado y se ha llevado a su amigo afuera. Entonces le dice (pongo el trozo del libro):
> 
> _"Sei un vero cretino", mi sgridò, dopo che, in gran furia, avemmo recuperato le biciclette lasciate in deposito al posteggio. "E adesso _scià_, gamba, pregando il tuo Dio che quella carogna là abbia soltanto tirato a indovinare."_
> 
> ¿Qué sentido puede tener? A mí me cuesta ver alguno...
> 
> Gracias por cualquier idea.


 
Otra posible traducción es "tirar a la buena de Dios" ,"aventurar una conjetura" (dare a casaccio qualche risposta sperando che sia quella giusta , rispondere alla meno peggio sperando di dare la risposta esatta)


----------



## irene.acler

Estoy de acuerdo con femmejolie, pero un poco màs de contexto podrìa ayudarnos.


----------



## betulina

Gracias a todos por las respuestas y perdonad si no he puesto el contexto suficiente, no era consciente de ello.

En el libro la discusión la narra el protagonista y en si es muy tonta, porque es simplemente que están en el cine y el protagonista no para de cuchichear. Entonces el otro, el desconocido, se levanta y le dice que se calle, a lo que él contesta con un insulto y el otro le insulta diciéndole "boia d'un ebrei" (él es judío y pasa en la época de las leyes raciales de finales de los años 30). Luego se le echa encima (el desconocido a él) y el amigo les separa y se lo lleva. Entonces viene ese trozo. 

¿Ayuda en algo?

Ahora se me ha ocurrido que quizás tiene que ver con el insulto, como que el amigo espera que el hombre sólo haya dicho eso como quien dice otra cosa... 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Neuromante

Si, penso che sia giusto.
In fatti anche la frase in questo contesto prende un sfumatura razista visto che l´amico si da alla fuga, con lui ma sempre alla fuga, dal posto con la paura di essere stati individuati


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, yo creo que tiene que ver con el insulto de verdad. Serìa _tirare a indovinare _que el desconocido haya dicho "ebreo" al protagonista. Efectivamente, como hablas de las leyes raciales, los dos amigos esperan que el desconocido haya dicho "ebreo" por casualidad, y no porque sabe que efectivamente es judìo.


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Sì, penso che sia giusto.
> Infatti anche la frase in questo contesto prende un sfumatura razzista visto che l'amico si dà alla fuga, con lui ma sempre alla fuga, dal posto (in cui si trovavano) con la paura di essere stati individuati



Espero que no te importe si corrigo algo
Tù puedes corregir mi espanol!!


----------



## betulina

Perfecto, gracias, chicos, ya lo entiendo. 

Perdonad si os he tenido intentando adivinar por la falta de un contexto más preciso. No volverá a pasar! 

Y bienvenido/a, Neuromante!


----------



## irene.acler

No hay de qué, betu!!!


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Espero que no te importe si corrigo algo
> Tù puedes corregir mi espanol!!


Oddio! Lo stesso errore.


----------



## irene.acler

Oddio, corrijo vero? Ma mannaggia però...


----------

